# SteamPunk Warehouse 13



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I have been catching episodes of a SyFy channel show called "Warehouse 13". It reminds me of "Men in Black" meets "Indiana Jones".
I find it surprisingly enjoyable to watch. It has lots of steam punk styled items like a computer key board made like a typewriter, video communicaters made of leather with little round B&W screens. I hope they keep it going. Since Battlestar Galactica ended I don't have any show to look forward to any more. I have admired Steam Punk designs long before I had a name for them.


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

I know what you mean. I totally liked steampunk before I knew that was an actual thing. I think Brazil and Max Headroom helped.

I noticed the keyboard in Warehouse 13 looks a lot like Jake Von Slatt's keyboard mod:
http://steampunkworkshop.com/keyboard.shtml

Now I just have to fix my Media PC so I don't miss any more episodes.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

They have been showing it in blocks of several episodes. I hope that it does not mean it will be short lived.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

I have caught it a few times, have really liked it, good casting and story lines, I hope it sticks around too!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That keyboard is SO cool. Ditto on the steam punk admiration. An Uber Nerd made this keyboard... we need to put steam punk designers in political office. Tap into that creative, manic brain power.


----------

